# Pickwick Landing Sate Park



## ctfortner

A very nice campground. Picnic tables, fire rings and plenty of shade made for a good family camping experience. The dam campground is nearby if this one is full. Very few level sites. We have stayed here several times, and would stay again. You are pretty much in the woods, friendly staff, bike trails, family friendly and clean paved roads. Some sites not level, but every site was paved. 

There was also a swimming beach, and campers are allowed access the INN swimming pool area. The inn offers an indoor pool year-round and an outdoor pool from Memorial Day to Labor Day exclusively for cabin, camping and inn guests. Pickwick Landing has three public swimming beaches. Circle Beach and Sandy Beach are located in the park's day-use area and the third is located across the lake at Bruton Branch primitive area. All together, there are about two miles of public swimming beach at Pickwick. Swimming is not supervised at the beaches. Restrooms are available.









The Pickwick Landing State Park Golf Course is located close to the border of Mississippi and Alabama within the proximity of Pickwick Dam. 









Enjoy the Island Loop Trail, which meanders almost 3-miles through a beautiful hardwood forest along the river. More relaxing than strenuous, the trail offers the hiker a glimpse of wildlife and natural wonders of this resort park.

We camped in a Travel Trailer with a tent camping with us on the same site.

Sites: 104
Date Stayed: July 2008
Rate Paid: $20/Night

(731) 689-3129
http://tennessee.gov/environment/parks/PickwickLanding/index.shtml


----------



## amy0807

We stayed at this CG at the end of May and really enjoyed it. The sites are not level and we did have a bit of extra work to get the camper leveled up, but it was worth it. There is a trail down to the lake and a nice playground for the kids. The CG hosts are all very friendly and helpful. 

One thing I do want to point out is that the Inn told us they were no longer allowing campers to use the pool and refused to allow us to swim there. We pointed out that the brochure and their website both stated campers could use it and they told us it had just recently been put into effect. I am interested in knowing if you stayed there since May and was allowed to use the pool. The kids were upset so we ended up taking them to the beach but dragging all that sand back with them was a pain.

It won't stop us from staying again as the sites are all a nice size and it is very shaded so we never had a problem with it being too hot to sit outside even with it in the 90's during the day. Plus the kids made friends with some of the regulars...very friendly people there.


----------



## ctfortner

I dont think any of our crowd ever went to the pool. We didnt realize we could use the pool until we had already spent a day at the swimming beach, which my wife didnt care for. It was pretty rough at the beach area, but hey, they were good folks. Anyway, I know we talked about going to the pool, but never did go. We were there July 4 this year, and it was still in the brochure, and also the locals are the ones that told us about it, so we sure assumed we could use it.


----------



## amy0807

I'll have to call the Inn again and ask before we head back that way in the future. It was Memorial Day weekend and it might have just been closed to us because of how full they were. The CG and the Inn were both booked solid the whole time. The pool is not a big deal to me but it is a lot less fuss when the kids know ahead of time that the pool is off limits. 

As for the CG itself, I recommend it highly as well. We spent a few extra minutes leveling and at the time we had a hybrid trailer with a manual slide. The slide was in a bit of a bind because of it and it made it difficult to pack up the ends. The other sites were not as unlevel as ours, though. We wanted the spot right beside the bath house because of the convenience. I do not remember the site number but after looking around I realized it was the most unlevel site in the CG. With any other site it shouldn't be a problem...just avoid the one right beside the bath house.


----------



## ctfortner

I was thinking you must have had the same spot we did, but we were just down the road from the bathhouse. Our site was really unlevel. I have a 19 foot hybrid, and had to used a cinder block under the jack to get it level. I tried without it, raising the jack as high as it would go, and you could really feel it in the camper. Also, the way our site was laid out, you had to run the water line under the camper, because the hookup was on the other side, opposite the electricity. That wasnt fun, it also leaked a good bit and made a muddy mess, which was right in front of the camper door.

Oh well, still fun, nice place, just know what to do different next time.


----------



## amy0807

That was something I had forgotten about. The electric and water hookups were in out of the way places. It wasn't anything major but they were a little oddly placed.


----------

